# Welch's White Grape Concentrate



## JMStudios (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi All, 
I've read through a lot of posts here and I've seen a lot of recipes that call for the Welch's 100% white grape juice concentrate.
I started looking for it, and Walmart doesn't carry it anymore and neither does my local grocery stores. 
So, I emailed Welch's and this is the response I got: 

Thank you for contacting Welch's.
We are still producing our Frozen Concentrates. However, Walmart will no longer be carrying this product line going forward. You may view the White Grape Frozen Concentrate products, as well as perform a product search with your zip code by accessing the following link:
http://www.welchs.com/products/100-juices/concentrate/100-white-grape-juice-frozen-concentrate
If you do not find it at the locations listed, please ask your local store manager(s) to order it for you.
We hope this information is helpful.
Welch's Consumer Affairs.


I haven't asked anyone if they would order it, so I don't know about that. 

Anyhow, I thought this was a bummer and wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 26, 2018)

Well, I live in the town next to Walmart's HQ but - I'd say give your other local supermarkets a try. Walmarts not known for their great variety of items - typically one or two name brands and then then brand an that's it. 
I know I purchase some at a local walmart not that long ago but who knows what's going on from day-to-day.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 26, 2018)

rather than the frozen Walmart sells it as a liquid as white grape juice. the frozen concentrate is usually added to recipes to give body. I use the liquid form and donot use water. wine come out great.


----------



## Yeasty Boy (Nov 26, 2018)

Walmart squeezes companies for price so much they have a hard time making money. Good for the consumer. I try to support local grocery as much as I can. They pay taxes and support the little leagues. If you buy in quantity the local grocery can sometimes get you a price break too.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 26, 2018)

JMStudios said:


> Hi All,
> I've read through a lot of posts here and I've seen a lot of recipes that call for the Welch's 100% white grape juice concentrate.
> I started looking for it, and Walmart doesn't carry it anymore and neither does my local grocery stores.
> So, I emailed Welch's and this is the response I got:
> ...




So, I followed the link that Welch's provided, but I see nowhere to enter my zip code to see who carries it.


----------



## JMStudios (Nov 27, 2018)

Salcoco, I did buy the regular white grape juice. Haven't figured out what I'll make with it yet, but since I'm still just starting out, I'm in the phase where I want to make everything, so of course, I need to have it on hand... just in case. 
Yeasty Boy - I haven't checked the smaller local grocers yet. At least it isn't discontinued. That would cause a lot of recipes to need to rewriting. 

Paul, on my screen there is a purple box on the lower left that says "where to buy" - I looked at several cities and Welch's only lists Walmart. When I first started looking a couple of weeks ago, it said out of stock, now it says call for stock.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 27, 2018)

JMStudios said:


> Paul, on my screen there is a purple box on the lower left that says "where to buy" - I looked at several cities and Welch's only lists Walmart. When I first started looking a couple of weeks ago, it said out of stock, now it says call for stock.



Well, my browser (anti-pop-up, anti-ad) must have been blocking it. I checked on another browser, and it was just as you described. Like for you, only Wallyworld showed up for me.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 27, 2018)

If you can get the white grape/peach version of the product, it's a nice base if you add a bunch of frozen peaches and mangos (I can get at my local BJs). 100% peaches makes a better wine but the concentrate works well in the middle of winter.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 28, 2018)

For winter wine batches I look at the Vintners Harvest cans. 96 ozs make a solid 3 gallon batch. Haven't tried their peach but their black current is excellent. About to do an elderberry this winter. Good idea about the grape-peach concentrate. Just don't waste your money on peaches flown in from out of country. They are picked too early and never develop a really decent flavor.


----------



## 1d10t (Nov 28, 2018)

Yeasty Boy said:


> Walmart squeezes companies for price so much they have a hard time making money. Good for the consumer. I try to support local grocery as much as I can. They pay taxes and support the little leagues. If you buy in quantity the local grocery can sometimes get you a price break too.


You have to check product by product. I've heard/read that things like well known jean brands are a lighter fabric grade sometimes. That's how they meet the price. Name brand food might be harder to package a different version, I guess it just depends on how much WM is willing to buy.


----------

